# Sept 19th "International Talk Like a Pirate Day"



## Remius (18 Sep 2006)

Sept 19th is International "Talk Like a Pirate Day".

Just google it and you'll see.

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/howto.html

There are plenty more links as well.

Have fun with it.


----------



## Rice0031 (18 Sep 2006)

Avast ye filthy bilge rats! Smartly ready your pirate talk, for I intend to be swashbuckling with ye!

Yar, pirate talk be silly and fun. YARRRR!


----------



## p_imbeault (18 Sep 2006)

Ten thousand thundering typhoons!


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Sep 2006)

For Pirate day, I wanted to watch a pirate movie with my kids, but we couldn't:
It was rated "Arrrrrrr"


----------



## Black Watch (18 Sep 2006)

arrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Journeyman (18 Sep 2006)

Check the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster - http://www.venganza.org/about/open-letter/ 

I won't go into details (you know, that whole Pope/jihad misunderstanding), but this faith clearly demonstrates the undeniable relationship between pirates and global warming. 

Global warming, and indeed, earthquakes, hurricanes, and other natural disasters are a direct effect of the shrinking numbers of pirates since the 1800s! Don't believe me, look at the graph. Go on, look.

_This_ is the sort of scientific accuracy that has been informing political discussions recently - - if the Toronto Star will quote Steven Staples, then this should be plenty good enough for you!

So, while not delving into any religious debate that could get my family beheaded, suffice to say it is disrespectful to teach these beliefs without wearing a proper outfit, which of course is full pirate regalia. 

So tomorrow, with there being more pirates about, watch how the temperature drops. You'll see.


----------



## Remius (18 Sep 2006)

Thar ye have it, lubbers! Save the planet!  Support International Talk like a Pirate day!  YARRRRRRRRRRR! :skull:


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Sep 2006)

The Great FSM says you should heed this day


AAArrrrrrrrr


----------



## warspite (19 Sep 2006)

Arrrrr... hoist the mainsail, set the royals,... run out the starboard broadside........ *FIRE*


----------



## patrick666 (19 Sep 2006)

Why are pirates called pirates??


... they just *arrrrrrr*!!


----------



## career_radio-checker (19 Sep 2006)

Avast maities my secret job is out: On weekends I run the Projectarrrrrr! PG no ARrrrrr!

Tomorrow, don't forget, every time you pass a CWO check your arms and say, "A Hoy RRRRRSM!"


----------



## Rice0031 (19 Sep 2006)

Wrote this a while ago, for a website of a friend, when I was _really_ bored. Enjoy!
(Note that this entire article is based on the long-standing geek joke that pirates, ninjas, and dinosaurs are arch-nemeses.)

*A Brief History of Pirates by Rice0031, January 4, 2006*

While Pirates are not as prominent as they had once been, they are still associated with being the undisputed champions of the Seven Seas. Pirates - swashbucklers who navigated the seas all over the world since before even baby Jesus was born originally began their conquests for plunder and booty in Antarctica in the early years after the Earth was formed. However, there was not much of the sought-after treasure to be had during the early years of Piratry. On top of the unaccounted-for booty, there were no rivals; no enemies. Pirates were the unchallenged and un-defied rulers of the world. This era is unofficially dubbed as the "Golden Age of Pirating". During this time Pirates were not marauders that traveled the high seas in search of combat, but a great civilization that was highly advanced for its time, best known for its prestige and power.

During the Golden Age of Pirating Pirates made many of the ancient Wonders of the World since they were not pre-occupied with battle and conquest throughout all the high seas. These "Wonders" were later claimed to be made by other primitive civilizations who were not as technologically inclined as the pirates but still wished to be recognized as a significant civilization. The main creations that Pirates were responsible for but received little credit for, if not none at all, include: the statue of Zeus in Olympia; the Colossus of Rhodes; and last but not least - the primitive form of humans known as the Neanderthals. As unbelievable as the list may be, they have all been scientifically proven in recent studies by an anthropology student at the University of Helsinki in Finland.

By the time that Pirates had accomplished all these great undertakings the world was a much different place. Many different civilizations were formed and had began to start claiming parts of the world as their own. Pirates, unaccustomed to this rivalry, began planning ways to counter this new aggression that they had never seen. Even with some of the great Wonders of the World in their repertoire, Pirates were almost completely new to the warfare scene. However Pirates did have one advantage: their ships were much more advanced than that of their enemies. The Pirate civilization, which migrated early from Antarctica during the Golden Age of Pirating over to areas around what is currently known as South America, had thousands of years to develop their sea-faring vessels. Pirates, while no longer combat-proven due to their thousands of years of peace since their last war, were still prepared for much travel amongst the high seas. This factor contributed highly to the success of the Pirates during the primary stages of any acts of war that they may have been involved in.

Pirates began staging offensives against rival civilizations around 1500 B.C. when the opportunity for them to strike was best. Pirates became involved in many different conflicts. Winning several small skirmishes, the Pirates became over-zealous, and under-compensated for what they were about to face. Since Pirates were not adept at combat at this time, their numbers began to diminish very quickly. Pirates suffered defeat against the Egyptians, the Romans, the Babylonians, and even the Atlantians. By the 17th century, the Pirate civilization as it was in the Golden Age of Pirating almost completely ceased to exist. Most of the Pirate population was no longer even considered a threat by most other civilizations; and for good reason. Pirates now only existed as scavengers: Buccaneers and Corsairs preying upon merchant trade vessels. As little as what was left of the Pirates, they did make a come back for a short time. This was known as the "Renewed Age of Pirating". This era was witness to many Pirate successes, including that of their conquests against the English, the French, and the Japanese.

As unfortunate as it may have been that the Pirate population almost completely ceased to exist, the Pirates were not always completely inept at battle. Shortly after the early years of The Golden Age, Pirates were presented with a problematic demise. Giant predators roamed their lands, preying on the innocent and those who could not fend for themselves. These giant predators were known as what we now call dinosaurs. This was the beginning of a rivalry that would last for centuries. The Pirates are known for that very such war to this day.

The dinosaurs were completely devoid of compassion, remorse, mercy, or even morality. Completely insentient, these animals raged through Pirate territories destroying towns, villages, and even some of the greater Pirate cities. The Pirates were faced with their biggest problem to date, and had to somehow counter the attacks being made by the dinosaur forces. And thus ensued what is known as "The Great Pirate War".

Faced with the total destruction of their civilization at the hands of the dinosaurs, the Pirates quickly dispatched raiding parties throughout their lands, sending offensives against the dinosaur forces. However these raiding parties proved to be insufficient, as most of the raiding parties never even returned. Thus the Pirate civilization quickly raised armies that were willing to march against their lizard enemies. About midway through their conflict with the dinosaurs the Pirates had established many elite units that were extremely effective against the dinosaurs. These units were known as the Corsairs and the Buccaneers. Properly trained in hand-to-hand combat with a vast array of melee weapons, these units were the primary force that the Pirates used to succeed against the dinosaurs. However, the elite units did not make up the majority of the Pirate armies. And as such many of these armies were crushed by the vicious dinosaurs. After centuries of struggle and conflict of this Great Pirate War, the Pirates prevailed against the dinosaurs. The dinosaurs had become almost completely extinct and no longer constituted what could be considered a force big enough to wage a war against. The pirates had driven the dinosaurs to extinction and were once again the unrivaled rulers of the world.

Returning to the Renewed Age of Pirating, the Pirates were small in number, but once again hardened for battle. Learning from their defeat at the hands of their victors – such as the Egyptians and French, the Pirates were ready for a new war. And a new war they would soon be engaged in. One of their old creations, the Neanderthals, vanished from the Earth. Neither the Pirates nor any other civilization knew what had come of the Neanderthals. As far as any one knew, the Neanderthals became extinct, much like the dinosaurs. However, unbeknownst to the Pirates, one of their greatest creations would become what is now their greatest rival.

Back during the time of the dinosaurs, the Neanderthals were a primitive form of human. The Pirates originally created them in Central Asia here there was an abundance of food and land. The Neanderthals slowly and steadily began to evolve. Over millions of years the Neanderthals migrated from central Asia to what is currently known as Japan. Unfortunately for the Neanderthals, however, their numbers had shrank by the time they finally made it to Japan, leaving their numbers as about the same size as the Pirate population.

Becoming very skilled in the ways of the hired mercenary, the Neanderthals developed their own school of war which emphasized stealth, efficiency, honour, and martial arts as their main forms of combat. Plied with a form of war discipline that developed the Samurai, the Neanderthals, which were more or less completely evolved humans by the time they had founded their war school, had become The Ninja Society. Fierce covert operatives of stealth and grace, the Neanderthals were out for their own land. The Ninja Society, or just The Ninja, was very discriminative with their battles, keeping mainly to Japan and western Asia. Upon learning of their creators’ success in the Renewed Age of Pirating, they became jealous and envious, as the Ninja was not seeing any renewed age for themselves. The Ninja declared war against their creators, and thus battle ensued.

Making strikes against each other, the once-again-elite units developed by the Pirates - the Buccaneers and the Corsairs - and the elite units of the Neanderthals - The Ninja - were ensnared in a deadly struggle that would last to this day, with each side returning attacks with counter-attacks while neither side gains the advantage for long. This bloody struggle between Ninja and Pirate has claimed the lives of thousands of the remaining Pirates and Ninja, thinning their population to extremely low levels to that of which border extinction. 

The outcome of this conflict is hard to predict, as both sides are of formidable warriors, and both sides are willing to fight to the bitter end. One day, the struggle will be over and the final victor will be decided. Both The Ninja Society and the Pirates face utter extinction without hope of redemption.

As it has been pointed out, Pirates have been around for millennia, almost as long as their Neanderthal creations. Pirates have gone through a very long and interesting history, much of which was only just summarized within the contents of this article. Pirates, intelligent and once technologically inclined, have contributed greatly to the world as it is today, and moreover, proven themselves to the world as respectable, formidable combatants. What will become of the Pirates we may never know, but we do know that they are, always have been, and always will be one of the greatest races ever known to mankind.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Sep 2006)

Arrrr!  Billy!

You ever been to sea?

You ever seen an old seadog......


----------



## camochick (19 Sep 2006)

Yarghhhhhhhhhhh, I'm the Koi Pond pirate.  >


----------



## navymich (19 Sep 2006)

Don't forget to get your pirate name: http://gangstaname.com/pirate_name.php


----------



## aesop081 (19 Sep 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Don't forget to get your pirate name: http://gangstaname.com/pirate_name.php



i shall from now on be known as.........

Shoutin' Sid Smythe


----------



## Rhibwolf (19 Sep 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Avast maities my secret job is out: On weekends I run the Projectarrrrrr! PG no ARrrrrr!
> 
> Tomorrow, don't forget, every time you pass a CWO check your arms and say, "A Hoy RRRRRSM!"



Handsomely now!  T'would be "Ahoy Coxn" ye'd be wanting to say
Scow Wolf


----------



## Rice0031 (19 Sep 2006)

Yar... I be... Fruity Maurice Dawkins??


----------



## warspite (19 Sep 2006)

...cast loose your gun... level your gun... out tompion... run out your gun... prime... *fire*... stop your vent... sponge your gun... load with cartridge... shot your gun... level your gun...* fire*.....

Beware the mighty pirate Warspite *HANNIBAL THE DISGRUNTLED... ARRRRR*.....


----------



## couchcommander (19 Sep 2006)

Yaaarrr!

My name be... Mast Hugger Hannibal????

Now wh't exactly be that mean'in??? Yarrr!


----------



## George Wallace (19 Sep 2006)

Over the side with you!  I be Apathetic Bruno Dawkins.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Sep 2006)

Good God!
I be Jelly Wrist Bart!


----------



## scoutfinch (19 Sep 2006)

Too funny von Garvin!

I have the manly name of Drownin' Radley Dawkins.  Better than Jelly Belly Bert or whatever oh-so-masculine handle you picked up!


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Sep 2006)

ha
ha
ha.
I think my Taxi driver name was better.  There was an exclamation mark in my first name

;D


----------



## George Wallace (19 Sep 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> Too funny von Garvin!
> 
> I have the manly name of Drownin' Radley Dawkins.  Better than Jelly Belly Bert or whatever oh-so-masculine handle you picked up!



Does that mean we are now 'related'?


----------



## scoutfinch (19 Sep 2006)

I MUST be your long lost sister, George!!

(If you say mother I am gonna kill you)


----------



## George Wallace (19 Sep 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> I MUST be your long lost sister, George!!
> 
> (If you say mother I am gonna kill you)



Arrrr!  Pirate Talk......Arrrrr!    (The punishment would be a Keel hauling..........)


----------



## HitorMRS. (19 Sep 2006)

Arrrr I be Pirate Marie the Fashionably Late  arrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Old Sweat (19 Sep 2006)

Shiver me timbers, just when I thought we had some adult leadership. Arrr.


----------



## Loachman (19 Sep 2006)

Greetings, mateys, from Red Jack Rackham.

Oh, aye........... "Arrr"!!


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Sep 2006)

ahoy from Rotting Daryl Sparrow.

 Oh, yes....Aarrrrr, avast ye lubers, belay yer bilge, and so forth.....


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Sep 2006)

Arrrrr Funny it is that a this here thread has 3 pages of belly aching and serious threads have less Yaaaarrrr

Arrrr! I add to the mayhem! Ahoy me mates and all praise the Great FSM!


----------



## Journeyman (19 Sep 2006)

OK, speaking now as Cap'n Mitch Jailbait (how'd that thing know I was a Cap'n  8) )....if you _don't_ believe the Pirate/global warming connection....it's because you probably think global warming isn't a threat!

OK....MAYBE, it's not a bad thing


----------



## Haggis (19 Sep 2006)

Yarrr I be Cap'n Tobias Rotgut.  Twas named after the drink eyes used to wash down all me haggis!

Yarrrr, Eh!


----------



## patrick666 (19 Sep 2006)

_We'll now call ye:_

Fat-Ass Edward Slasher


----------



## Pea (19 Sep 2006)

Yarr I be Pirate Azriel the Cash-Strapped. hmm, how did they know? (Stupid insurance company taking advantage of young'ins with new cars)

...on an unrelated note, that same website gives me a Pet Name of "Extremely Large Jubblies".


----------



## Pearson (19 Sep 2006)

Pirate Iggy the Infected  aarrrrr.......be there a medicine man aboard this ship??? It hurts when I pee? I suppose I could go to the galley and pour some good old rum on this......arrrrrrrr


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Sep 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> on an unrelated note, that same website gives me a Pet Name of "Extremely Large Jubblies".



Ironic how did they know YaaaRRR  ;D


----------



## TMM (19 Sep 2006)

Arrrrrrrrrr mateys, t'is Cap'n Ramona Dullblade but don't be lettin' the name fool ye' tis my sharp wit what'll cut ye ta pieces!


----------



## Black Watch (19 Sep 2006)

yarrrrr, bow down before Saggin' Jowls Bernard, or ye will encounter thy faith...Yarrrrrrrrrr


----------



## COBRA-6 (19 Sep 2006)

Cobra-6 puts the _irate_ in pirate! yarrrrr!  >


----------



## Rice0031 (20 Sep 2006)

Yar, all ye lubbers needs be gettin yeselves a pirate keyboard, the corsair!


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2006)

Crap they named me:

Pirate Jo The Pink



*ARGGGGHHHHH me maties.*

edited to add:

But then I put in Army Vern and they named me:

*"Fancypants" Jen Cooke*

Cooke...?? ARGHHHH. What have my parents wracked up me?

Rum Rum Rum aghhh.


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Sep 2006)

Athough I was dubbed "Limp Wristed Kate", or whatever it was that they called me (damned Pirates) "vonGarvin" comes out as

*Pirate Argus the Bitter*
Now THAT I can live with!



PAB out!


----------



## navymich (19 Sep 2007)

Yaaarrr ya scurvy dogs.  This day be upon us once again!


----------



## CougarKing (19 Sep 2007)

Shiver me' timbers! Yaar!!! ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Sep 2007)

Yarr, an I only thought t'was a joke!


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Sep 2007)

Not at all, matey!  Now avast there and make way!!

After I'm done at dental this morning, I'll be talking like a drunk instead of a pirate!  :-\


----------



## medaid (19 Sep 2007)

Yarr? A pirate be I! I shall make fear into those who denies me, me plunder... Harr!

* I will now go and act normal again. The people on the bus are looking at me funny...*


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2007)

Couldn't resist.....

I now be
*Pirate Wallace the Well-Tanned*

Well, at least I be reasonably well tanned, as a Mediterranean type  ;D


----------



## navymich (19 Sep 2007)

Captain Sensational said:
			
		

> Athough I was dubbed "Limp Wristed Kate", or whatever it was that they called me (damned Pirates) "vonGarvin" comes out as
> 
> *Pirate Argus the Bitter*
> Now THAT I can live with!



And now ye be: Cap'n Jude Deadbones.  Well, for this week anyway until you change names again!  :


----------



## Hawk (19 Sep 2007)

Get yer heals together and pull your forelock when ye approach me. I be Cap'n Beth Firepants, I be!

 :skull:
Hawk
[fontCap'n Beth Firepants[/font]


----------



## medaid (19 Sep 2007)

Well! Yarr!

Me Given name giveth me, me pirate name " Pirate Hubert the Parrotless "
Me First and Last name giveth me, " Saggin' Jowls Stu "
Me FULL name giveth me, " Pirate Norm the Ochre "
Lastly me handle for this lovely site, " "Sharkbait" Hubert Dregg " 


Yarrr! None of it beholds me as a proper pirate name... yarrr....

Ah! Me sign in name giveth me " Cap'n Blaine Mowhawk " Which me likes! Yarrr! I shall be Cap'n Mohawk ye tally wags!


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Sep 2007)

Yarr, for now I shall go by Snifflin' Herb Sparrow


----------



## Strike (19 Sep 2007)

Strike shal hitherto be known as Cap'n Eve Leadfoot.

Splice the mainbrace!


----------



## Mortar guy (19 Sep 2007)

The man ye knew as Mortar Guy is no more. Ye shall now refer to me as Sea Monkey Bart, ye scurvy dogs.


----------



## career_radio-checker (22 Sep 2007)

Yarrrrrrrrr it's a wee late, but pass another pint to ol' _Gurglin' Pablo Jones_


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Sep 2008)

International Talk Like a Pirate Day, 19 September

Arrr… belay that scuttlebutt and splice the mainbrace ye landlubbers… arrrr

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Sep 2008)

Yar, not again!

-Ye sick Pan of the Dead.


----------



## TN2IC (18 Sep 2008)

I's a be Mast Hugger Bradford.. arr..


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Sep 2008)

Aye, tis a day for swigging rum, then!  :cheers:


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (18 Sep 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Aye, tis a day for swigging rum, then!  :cheers:



Perfect....drinking rum, swearing, eyepatches, peg legs, no bathing, months at sea, parrots.  What more in life could you want?  
Okay, minus the eyepatches, peg legs, no bathing, months at sea, parrots....I think I have my evening plans.
Yarrr   :cheers:


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Sep 2008)

Arrrrrrrrr, 'tiz been a year already since the last. 

Plenty of parrots and rum on my island www.bribie.com.au

There is even a park called Pirate Park.

OWDU


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> There is even a park called Pirate Park.



That's it.  I gotta go!


----------



## medaid (19 Sep 2008)

Yaaarrrr  I be the true pirate. Captian Jack be I arrrr.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Sep 2008)

Arrr....
I've be to the Arghandab, hoisted the Jolly Roger, and avast ye' scalliwags!  Zharey be mine, says I!


----------



## Cliffy433 (19 Sep 2008)

Epileptic Enrico Slaughter signin' in mateys!  A few fun things for this fantabulous day:

1. Dress like a pirate, talk like a pirate, drink some rum and take over the boat at West Edmonton Mall.  Bonus points if ye make the nightly news.

2. Visit your local HMCS - talk like a pirate - they don't find it nearly as funny as we do!  

3. Cap'n Blackbeard swaggered into a tavern in Grenada, his steering wheel thing danglin' from his belt... the wenches giggled, and the innkeeper says, "What the heck is with the steering wheel hangin' from yer belt, Matey?"

Cap'n Blackbeard squints his un-patched eye, spits, and says, "Arrr!  It's drivin' me nuts!"


----------



## Spanky (20 Sep 2008)

Can't wait until next year.  I had 7 classes of grade 1,2,3 students talking like pirates all day on Friday.  It drove their classroom teachers crazy! >


----------



## Thompson_JM (22 Sep 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Arrr....
> I've be to the Arghandab, hoisted the Jolly Roger, and avast ye' scalliwags!  Zharey be mine, says I!



I'm still laughing at this one......  

its the Zharey be mine comment that kills me!  ;D


----------



## kratz (18 Sep 2009)

I was reading this reminder at CNN.com  and knew I had read this discussion before. So here's a heads up for all you pirated pleasure.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Sep 2009)

Arrr.....reminders for me?  N'Arrrrrrrrrrr!  Methinks I be the first this year, sez I.....Arrrr


----------



## XMP (19 Sep 2010)

Arrr  it be a necro thread, but International Talk Like a Pirate Day be here again.  Startle the CPO1, afright the Lieutenants, wind up in irons in the deepest bowels of the ship. Grog for all!


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Sep 2010)

Avast!  'Tis time, once again, ye scurvy dogs, to hoist the Jolly Roger, be awares of landlubbers.  Avast! Avast!


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2010)

And fer all yee scurvy dogs what's forgotten yer pirate name since last year.....
http://gangstaname.com/names/pirate

Signed, Pirate Edmund the Pink


----------



## Hawk (19 Sep 2010)

I be Cap'n Mary Bonney, I be. Board me fine ship at your peril. Ye'll find me accompanied by m'ship's cat Iron Anne Kidd, better known as Iron Annie. Old girl had Parrot for breakfast, then sharpened her claws on Pegleg's peg. She be tough as nails that cat! Mind ye approach her carefully, she be a fine cat and in my protection.

Haw . . .er . . . Cap'n Bonney


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Sep 2010)

Arr.  For the day I be Armless Tad Slasher.  Avast!


----------



## HavokFour (19 Sep 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Arr.  For the day I be Armless Tad Slasher.  Avast!



One begs th' question, how do ye type wi' nay arms? Do ye use yer nose?

I be Black Death Fritz.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Sep 2010)

I be Reeking Marcy Scarr.  I be reeking from no water on board me ship!!  ;D


----------



## medicineman (19 Sep 2010)

Arrrr Armless, shouldn't ye be Armless Shin Kicker or do ye hold yer cutlass with yer tooth?

MM


----------



## 57Chevy (19 Sep 2010)

"I say dis heer kegs a dryer den me ol lady.......I say dryer.....ya heer !......dryer !"

Arrgh..." Aye Cap'n..... I seen it too......thar be a wee peep hole in her belly thar."

Well.....who-dun-it I say ?.....I say..... who-dun-it ?....I say

Arrgh...."I dunno cap'n......but a good floggin sure in 'ell wood get dee ol dogs a tawkin"

"Den whats ya waitin for baye"

Arrgh...."Aye Cap'n !....... I bees a bringin the gilty pardy on deck"

"You'd be a good lad den matey.......I be a wantin to nose the trooth o'da matter.....or my name
aint Cap'n RANDAL LEADBLADE ! "

Arrgh! Arrgh!..........."ALL HANDS ON DECK !"


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2012)

It be that time o' year ag'in, mateys.....

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/howto.html

And if you've forgotten your pirate name.....
http://gangstaname.com/pirate_name.php


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (19 Sep 2012)

Ahoy, Fish Breath Jaques here.  I be wishin' ye a happy pirate day land lubberin ladies.  Come on the high seas and I'll show ye just how it's done.  Now pass the rum and lets be on our way.


----------



## Hawk (19 Sep 2012)

I be Gorgeous Anne Slasher, I be, and friend to the ship's cat, Shoutin' Alena Dawkins. Beware of Cat - she be under the Cap'n's protection, and hates to be disturbed at her afternoon nap!


----------



## bridges (19 Sep 2012)

Hawk said:
			
		

> I be Gorgeous Anne Slasher, I be, and friend to the ship's cat, Shoutin' Alena Dawkins. Beware of Cat - she be under the Cap'n's protection, and hates to be disturbed at her afternoon nap!



Aye!  A friend of the cat, finer words wuz never spoken.  But this shiny box makes me eyes weary - I'm shovin' off.  Smooth sailin' to ye!
~"Monkey" Dolores Bellamy


----------



## Hawk (19 Sep 2012)

Fair winds an' a following sea to ye!


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (17 Sep 2013)

Fish Breath Jacques back again, sendin' out a hearty "ahoy!" in honour of the upcoming festivities.  HOIST THE MAIN SAIL, and grab me some rum while ye be at it, or you'll walk the plank ya dirty land lubber!

Me hopes Jim is done swabbin' da' poop deck, or he be keel hauled.... yarrrgh!


----------



## GreenMarine (17 Sep 2013)

Tomorrow I will Parlay with me land lubbin Skipper on hopes he'll be returning me to the coast so I may once again rape and pillage the great Pacific ocean.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Sep 2013)

Tomorrow is Sept *18*th....


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (18 Sep 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Tomorrow is Sept *18*th....


And talk like a pirate day is Sept 19th... what be your point ya stinky dirt lovin' bilge rat?

Dunna yee be tryin' to bring arrrr spirits down wit yer land lovin', sea hatin' talk.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Sep 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> And talk like a pirate day is Sept 19th... what be your point ya stinky dirt lovin' bilge rat?
> 
> Dunna yee be tryin' to bring arrrr spirits down wit yer land lovin', sea hatin' talk.



 ;D


----------



## GreenMarine (18 Sep 2013)

Like it's 5 o'clock somewhere, *drink drink drink*

It's now the 19th on the other side of the world...lol :cheers:


----------



## Baloo (18 Sep 2013)

Interesting. 

My next AOC teleconference is tomorrow night. I'm pretty sure the DS at the Staff College have senses of humour, right?

Right?

...

"Yarrr, aye! Synchronize thee act function, or I'll have yer sorry hides lashed to a yard arm!" 

Nope, doesn't make it any better...


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 Sep 2015)

Reviving an old Post cuz tomorrow it is....

Talk Like A Pirate Day

Enjoy the local pirattitude...

ME


1492. As children we were taught to memorize this year with pride and joy as the year people began living full and imaginative lives on the continent of North America. Actually, people had been living full and imaginative lives on the continent of North America for hundreds of years before that. 1492 was simply the year sea pirates began to rob, cheat, and kill them.
     - Kurt Vonnegut, 1922 - 2007


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Sep 2015)

Talk like a pirate?  "Hi, I'm Tom Mulcaire, and I want to be your next Prime Minister... now hand over half of everything you've got, back for the other half later."  How's that?


----------

